# dynamische Inhalte



## ---> (29. Mrz 2016)

Sehr geehrte Community,

es gibt Apps (für Android, Apple IOS, Windows Phone usw.)
mit sich dynamisch ändernden Inhalten.
Besipielsweise Nachrichten-Apps, Terminplaner, E-Mail-Apps usw..
Die Inhalte lassen sich ohne Update aktualiesieren,
normalerweise durch (automatisches) herunterladen von einer Serveranwendung.

Meine Farge ist nun, ob jemand praktisch mit derartigen Anwendungen erfahrung hat?
Kann jemand erklären wie eine solche App praktisch umgesetzt wird?
Auf welche Technologien kann zurückgegriffen werden?

Die Daten müssen natürlich erst in der Serveranwendung gespeichert werden,
bevor sie auf die Geräte geladen werden können.
Wie werden die Daten in die Serveranwedung geladen?
Welche Tolls werden dafür verwendent?
Was ist wenn die Daten, z.B. eine Artikel, in einer Narichten-App, formatiert werden muss?
Wie managen lokale Zeitungsverlage diesen technischen Aufwand?

Welche Literatur, Quellen, Viedeos, Projektbeispiele usw. kann ich verwenden,
um einen Einblick in diese Materie zu bekommen?
Wie habt ihr euer Wissen erworben?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

"--->"


----------



## kneitzel (29. Mrz 2016)

Also das Thema ist sehr umfassend und ich sehe jetzt keinen direkten Ansatz, an dem ich helfen kann.

Ein einfaches Beispiel ist ja z.B. ein Webbrowser, der Daten lädt und dann anzeigt. Wie die Daten in der Serveranwendung vorliegen, ist dabei davon komplett getrennt zu betrachten. Da gibt es sehr viele Möglichkeiten wie z.B. die Daten aus einer Datenbank zu holen und dann aufzubereiten um diese dann an den Client zu schicken der die Daten dann anzeigen kann.

Das sind aber alles Dinge, die man teilweise bei den Grundlagen schon mitbekommt, daher würde ich Dir raten, Dich erst einmal mit den Grundlagen zu beschäftigen. Dann hast Du viele Dinge wie z.B. das Laden von Daten aus Quellen (wie z.B. aus Dateien) und hast auch einen ersten Überblick über mögliche Abläufe.
Und wenn Du Client-Techniken gelernt hast, dann kannst Du auch dynamisch Swing oder JavaFX Oberflächen aufbauen.


----------



## ---> (1. Apr 2016)

Hi "kneitzel",

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ein paar Grundkentniss habe ich in diesem Bereich bereits.

Meine Frage bezog sich darauf, ob jemand Erfahrung mir Client-Techniken
im Zusammenhang mit Apps (für Smartphones) hat (Besonderheiten etc).
Außerdem hat sich mir die Frage gestellt,
wie die Datenbank auf dem Server normalerweise mit Daten gefüllt wird
bzw. wie (Tool usw.) dies am komfortabelsten zu erledigen ist.
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr diesbezüglich gemacht?

Konkreter geht es bei mir um formatierte Texte,
die auch vom Clienten formatierte dargestellt werden sollen.

Ich galube diese Anliegen hat sich in meinem Beitrag nicht besonders gut herausgestellt.

Euer  "--->"


----------



## kneitzel (1. Apr 2016)

Das ist immer noch viel zu allgemein um da konkret etwas sagen zu können.

Generell ist es oft eine große Arbeitserleichterung, wenn man auf bestehende Dinge (die sich bewährt haben) zurückgreifen kann. Also gerade beim Thema formatierte Texte würde ich keinen eigenen Renderer schreiben, wenn HTML die Anforderungen auch erfüllen kann. (Und wir haben schon eigene Renderergeschrieben um technische Daten so aufzubereiten, dass Übersichten erzeugt wurden. Diese wurden auf Clients angezeigt und auch für den Druck aufbereitet.)

Komfortables Erfassen ist immer extrem Abhängig von den Daten selbst. Wenn das Visuelle wichtig ist, dann sind WYSIWYG Editoren immer gut oder eben eine Preview Ansicht. Man muss aber auch überlegen, was für technische Unterstützung denkbar ist was bei einer Rechtschreibkorrektur anfangen kann und bis hin zu komplexen Lösungen wie bei einer IDE gehen kann. Der Punkt Verifizierung wäre da dann auch wichtig.

Also konkrete Anforderungen erfassen und dann recherchieren, was es schon gibt und was sich verwenden lässt. Beispiele sind indirekt ja schon genannt worden wie HTML Renderer, Rechtschreibkorrektur, IDE (hier gibt es bei manchen IDEs halt den Rahmen für eigene Projekte. Visual Studio Shell ist etwas, das ich im Windows-Bereich kenne und das wir schon einmal in Betracht gezogen haben und sowas wird es in Eclipse wohl auch geben. Generell bieten IDEs aber oft auch die Möglichkeit, Extensions zu bauen so dass die eigene Lösung evtl. nur eine Erweiterung einer vorhandenen Lösung ist ...)

Beispielprojekte für sowas gibt es ja auch wie Sand am Meer. CMS fallen mir da so auf Anhieb ein. Oder Dokumentenverwaltungen.


----------

